# Pressure & Volume



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

with. a car is heavy.... more fluid running to the cylinder to push up the car the better. if you have a high pressure pump then you want to push as much fluid as you can to lift a heavy car. the smaller the hose or fittings will restrict the flow and in turn will struggle more to lift up the car. i believe that one inch ports with 1 in. checks to 1/2 inch ported cylis will be the best and i think that is what i am going with.


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

golf clap


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

dont think too much. or at least dont post it on here when you do.


have u seen anyone, in a car, use a different pump head port size for a different type of setup? (volume or pressure as people will say)

its all about filling the cylinder as fast as possible either way, with the given load. when planning a system to try in a given car, start at the front and work your way to the trunk.if you have a coupe deville and skinny cylinders, a #13 gear isnt going to work, but whos to say a #4 wouldnt?


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 12 2008, 01:48 PM~11843311
> *dont think too much. or at least dont post it on here when you do.
> have u seen anyone, in a car, use a different pump head port size for a different type of setup? (volume or pressure as people will say)
> 
> ...


that doesnt make any sense. why would you put skinny cylis with 3/8's port on a caddy to hop. why do you think they make the fat cylinders? they are stronger, hold more fluid and have 1/2 ports for more fluid and pressure to enter. if i was wanting to hop, i wouldnt use a cheap small pump head and small fittings and hoses.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

:uh: at this topic


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 12 2008, 03:00 PM~11844130
> *that doesnt make any sense. why would you put skinny cylis with 3/8's port on a caddy to hop. why do you think they make the fat cylinders? they are stronger, hold more fluid and have 1/2 ports for more fluid and pressure to enter. if  i was wanting to hop, i wouldnt use a cheap small pump head and small fittings and hoses.
> *



3/8 cylinders are fine... just do what works for you :0


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 12 2008, 05:02 PM~11844136
> *:uh:  at this topic
> *


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Oct 12 2008, 05:10 PM~11844158
> *3/8 cylinders are fine... just do what works for you :0
> *


1/2's are better


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

and you know that how? The blind lead the blind? there are plenty of advantages to either and I am sure many experienced hoppers, could lend solid advice backed by experience. But your reply :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

v8 torpedoes number eleven single gate 6-10 batts.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 12 2008, 04:10 PM~11844159
> *please leave the regular forums and go to off topic. you never have anything good to contribute to anything. all you can do is post the same emoticon over and over and it gets old quick. how old are you? they need to ban you for stupid comments ese.
> *


Im 30 dipshit, they should ban you for being a retard and asking stupid novice questions all the time


----------



## Hit_Man (Jan 24, 2006)

volume and pressure are two different things, it takes a combination of both to make a car hop well. thats why you can put the same setup on a different car and get different results.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Oct 12 2008, 05:39 PM~11844257
> *and you know that how?  The blind lead the blind?  there are plenty of advantages to either and I am sure many experienced hoppers, could lend solid advice backed by experience. But your reply :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


i go with logic and commen sense


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 12 2008, 07:22 PM~11844727
> *Im 30 dipshit, they should ban you for being a retard and asking stupid novice questions all the time
> *


you need to learn something foo, its gonna take two pistons and a bladder to lift your tank off the ground


what kind of pump is that in your avi?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 12 2008, 06:57 PM~11844933
> *you need to learn something foo, its gonna take two pistons and a bladder to lift your tank off the ground
> what kind of pump is that in your avi?
> *


 :uh: 
Black Magic


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hit_Man_@Oct 12 2008, 07:32 PM~11844780
> *volume and pressure are two different things, it takes a combination of both to make a car hop well. thats why you can put the same setup on a different car and get different results.
> *


ALL hydro pumps produce pressure, but some produce more because of ports and batteries and so on. with bigger ports it allows more energy to lift the car off the ground. when you hit the switch all that energy has to go some where so in my opinion you dont wont to restrict it with small lines.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 12 2008, 07:59 PM~11844954
> *:uh:
> Black Magic
> *


i've been thinking about going with this:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 12 2008, 07:07 PM~11845006
> *i've been thinking about going with this:
> 
> 
> ...


the sidewinder pumps are nice


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 12 2008, 07:05 PM~11844996
> *ALL hydro pumps produce pressure, but some produce more because of ports and batteries and so on. with bigger ports it allows more energy to lift the car off the ground. when you hit the switch all that energy has to go some where so in my opinion you dont wont to restrict it with small lines.
> *



youre over thinking the situation. the larger the diameter of the cylinder port, the fittings and holes the more fluid or VOLUME you have to deliver. the smaller the diameter of the cylinder port, the fittings and the holes the more pressure you need to deliver. thus the whole point of a volume setup and a pressure setup. the pressure setups deliver the fluid faster becuz of the size of the diameter of the holes. the volume setups require more volume to fill the diamter of the holes. both setups will work, but that all depends on the car and how you have set it up.

its kinda similiar to why we choose to use a #9 or #11 in most applications for hopping. they will build more pressure with less voltage, where as the #13 gear will require more voltage to build the pressure becuz of the revolutions the gear needs to turn


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 12 2008, 08:18 PM~11845078
> *youre over thinking the situation.  the larger the diameter of the cylinder port, the fittings and holes the more fluid or VOLUME you have to deliver.  the smaller the diameter of the cylinder port, the fittings and the holes the more pressure you need to deliver.  thus the whole point of a volume setup and a pressure setup.  the pressure setups deliver the fluid faster becuz of the size of the diameter of the holes.  the volume setups require more volume to fill the diamter of the holes.  both setups will work, but that all depends on the car and how you have set it up.
> 
> its kinda similiar to why we choose to use a #9 or #11 in most applications for hopping.  they will build more pressure with less voltage, where as the #13 gear will require more voltage to build the pressure becuz of the revolutions the gear needs to turn
> *


say you got a full stack or a full stack with a turn cut off... you are only gonna lift that car a couple inches of the ground. when you hop with a full stack the shaft in the cylinder only comes out a few inches. the fluid is not going to be flowing that much. if you ha ve a high pressure pump with bigger lines then i think you will do more damage. whats better for putting out a fire, a garden hose or a firefighting hose? a bigger hose will do more damage.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 12 2008, 08:18 PM~11845078
> *youre over thinking the situation.  the larger the diameter of the cylinder port, the fittings and holes the more fluid or VOLUME you have to deliver.  the smaller the diameter of the cylinder port, the fittings and the holes the more pressure you need to deliver.  thus the whole point of a volume setup and a pressure setup.  the pressure setups deliver the fluid faster becuz of the size of the diameter of the holes.  the volume setups require more volume to fill the diamter of the holes.  both setups will work, but that all depends on the car and how you have set it up.
> 
> its kinda similiar to why we choose to use a #9 or #11 in most applications for hopping.  they will build more pressure with less voltage, where as the #13 gear will require more voltage to build the pressure becuz of the revolutions the gear needs to turn
> *



so if i have torpedoes, and 4 batts, a number 16 isnt a good idea?


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 12 2008, 08:18 PM~11845078
> *youre over thinking the situation.  the larger the diameter of the cylinder port, the fittings and holes the more fluid or VOLUME you have to deliver.  the smaller the diameter of the cylinder port, the fittings and the holes the more pressure you need to deliver.  thus the whole point of a volume setup and a pressure setup.  the pressure setups deliver the fluid faster becuz of the size of the diameter of the holes.  the volume setups require more volume to fill the diamter of the holes.  both setups will work, but that all depends on the car and how you have set it up.
> 
> its kinda similiar to why we choose to use a #9 or #11 in most applications for hopping.  they will build more pressure with less voltage, where as the #13 gear will require more voltage to build the pressure becuz of the revolutions the gear needs to turn
> *


ok, so what do you think are the voltage to gear ratio is?


what would be the right voltage for #9, #11 and #13?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 12 2008, 08:32 PM~11845171
> *ok, so what do you think are the voltage to gear ratio is?
> what would be the right voltage for #9, #11 and #13?
> *



wouldnt it depend on what car it was being installed in?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 12 2008, 07:27 PM~11845135
> *say you got a full stack or a full stack with a turn cut off... you are only gonna lift that car a couple inches of the ground. when you hop with a full stack the shaft in the cylinder only comes out a few inches. the fluid is not going to be flowing that much. if you ha ve a high pressure pump with bigger lines then i think you will do more damage. whats better for putting out a fire, a garden hose or a firefighting hose? a bigger hose will do more damage.*


yes becuz the purpose is to put out a fire. thats like saying would u use a straw to put out a fire to use a garden hose. of course youre gonna go with the larger diameter hose if you can get the pressure of the fluid, in this case the water.... but on a fire truck they have large pumps that can push out that much volume of fluid with pressure thru a large hose. u hook up a garden hose ur gonna blow the hose becuz of the amount of pressure that will go thru it. 

in hydraulics youre not putting out that much of a large amount of pressure. if this where true go and put on a #10 or #12 size hoses on ur pump and hop the car and then come back and report to use what happended. then go and put on a #6 or #6 hose and hop the car and tell us what happend. id be willing to be the car worked and responded better on the smaller diameter hoses then with the larger ones. becuz you need to push more volume of fluid which means u need ur pumphead to spin faster and at a higher rpm to do it. then if u used the smaller diameter hose which would not need the pumphead to spin faster at a higher rpm to fill the hoses.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

heres a question i have. i took the motor out of my car and i lifted the front with the motor out ; it lifts slower then when the motor was in the car... why is that?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Oct 12 2008, 07:33 PM~11845186
> *wouldnt it depend on what car it was being installed in?
> *



yes and no at teh same time lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Oct 12 2008, 07:36 PM~11845211
> *heres a question i have. i took the motor out of my car and i lifted the front with the motor out ; it lifts slower then when the motor was in the car... why is that?
> *



i would attibute that to the fact there is no resistance on the front of the car, or the batteries were low?


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Oct 12 2008, 08:33 PM~11845186
> *wouldnt it depend on what car it was being installed in?
> *


ok, a g-body, a 64 impala and a coupe deville. what would be the best set ups for each of these? lets say 8, 10, and 12 batteries with a single pump ttf. what would be the best gear/battery along with lines and fittings?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 12 2008, 07:32 PM~11845171
> *ok, so what do you think are the voltage to gear ratio is?
> what would be the right voltage for #9, #11 and #13?
> *



think about it like this. u have 3 gears on a shaft. each gear larger than the other. now if u turned each gear the smallest gear would make more revolutions in 1 minute than the next.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 12 2008, 08:35 PM~11845206
> *yes becuz the purpose is to put out a fire.  thats like saying would u use a straw to put out a fire to use a garden hose.  of course youre gonna go with the larger diameter hose if you can get the pressure of the fluid, in this case the water.... but on a fire truck they have large pumps that can push out that much volume of fluid with pressure thru a large hose.  u hook up a garden hose ur gonna blow the hose becuz of the amount of pressure that will go thru it.
> 
> in hydraulics youre not putting out that much of a large amount of pressure.  if this where true go and put on a #10 or #12 size hoses on ur pump and hop the car and then come back and report to use what happended.  then go and put on a #6 or #6 hose and hop the car and tell us what happend.  id be willing to be the car worked and responded better on the smaller diameter hoses then with the larger ones.  becuz you need to push more volume of fluid which means u need ur pumphead to spin faster and at a higher rpm to do it.  then if u used the smaller diameter hose which would not need the pumphead to spin faster at a higher rpm to fill the hoses.
> *


i under stand what you are talking about because i was thinking about that myself. i think it would be pointless to do a 3/4 hose to a 1/2 fitting but a 1/2 hose to a 1/2 fitting seems right.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 12 2008, 08:36 PM~11845216
> *yes and no at teh same time lol
> *


having said that.

me and my friend damian both have 80's boxy cars with v8's

he has a number 8 gear at 48v comp strokes in the front, and a short stack of 3 tons

i have a number 11 gear at 48v with torpedoes and a bigger stack of 3.5 tons.

his car hops higher than mine, but i am running 1/2 inch dual checks with number 8 hoses.

and hes got a smaller single check (not sure of size) maybe 1/4? with number 8 hoses.

does that sound right?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 12 2008, 07:38 PM~11845230
> *ok, a g-body, a 64 impala and a coupe deville. what would be the best set ups for each of these? lets say 8, 10, and 12 batteries with a single pump ttf. what would be the best gear/battery along with lines and fittings?
> *



thats like comparing apples to oranges... a impala compared to a g body has a longer wheel base. not sure what the wheel base vs a coupe deville is but i suspect the impalas is still slighter longer. now you have to take into account rear axle location. plus the location of the axle and where the back of the trunk is. on a impala the trunk is longer which means the battery weight is further back in relation to the axle. on the g body the battery weight is closer to the axle. that is why an impala is one of thee best if not the best vehicle to use for hopping. but the impalas back bumper will tap out before a g body becuz of its length. you cant really compare the 3 vehicles in order to get the best setups. and again you have to take into account all the variables. battery locations, axle locations, the number of batteries, the diamter of the fittings and hoses.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 12 2008, 08:40 PM~11845246
> *think about it like this.  u have 3 gears on a shaft.  each gear larger than the other.  now if u turned each gear the smallest gear would make more revolutions in 1 minute than the next.
> *


i am new how different size pumpheads work. what is the difference between 9, 11, 13? the gears inside?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 12 2008, 08:46 PM~11845285
> *i am new how different size pumpheads work. what is the difference between 9, 11, 13? the gears inside?
> *



yes the gears are different lengths.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Oct 12 2008, 07:44 PM~11845270
> *having said that.
> 
> me and my friend damian both have 80's boxy cars with v8's
> ...


the #8 gear will work best on low voltage. where ur #11 gear would probably best if u swapped it to a #9 gear. again the #* gear will do more revolutions than the #11 gear would. and probably build more pressure than the #11 would as well on that low voltage. his pumphead compliments his voltage and coil choice. where as ur pumphead doesnt.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 12 2008, 08:45 PM~11845279
> *thats like comparing apples to oranges... a impala compared to a g body has a longer wheel base.  not sure what the wheel base vs a coupe deville is but i suspect the impalas is still slighter longer.  now you have to take into account rear axle location.  plus the location of the axle and where the back of the trunk is.  on a impala the trunk is longer which means the battery weight is further back in relation to the axle.  on the g body the battery weight is closer to the axle.  that is why an impala is one of thee best if not the best vehicle to use for hopping.  but the impalas back bumper will tap out before a g body becuz of its length.  you cant really compare the 3 vehicles in order to get the best setups.  and again you have to take into account all the variables.  battery locations, axle locations, the number of batteries, the diamter of the fittings and hoses.
> *


c'mon, i know you got an answer. if you were building a cutlass with 8 batteries, what size hose and fittings and what gear would you run. i am trying to get an idea of how it works


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 12 2008, 08:48 PM~11845310
> *the #8 gear will work best on low voltage. where ur #11 gear would probably best if u swapped it to a #9 gear.  again the #* gear will do more revolutions than the #11 gear would.  and probably build more pressure than the #11 would as well on that low voltage. his pumphead compliments his voltage and coil choice. where as ur pumphead doesnt.
> *



but i need more volume because i have wider cylinders.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Oct 12 2008, 08:51 PM~11845332
> *but i need more volume because i have wider cylinders.
> *


are you both running the same hoses? you wont have much more volume if its only in the cylis. an #11 will put out more volume than an #8?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Oct 12 2008, 07:51 PM~11845332
> *but i need more volume because i have wider cylinders.
> *


the more volume wont do u any good if u dont have the voltage to spin the pumphead.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 12 2008, 07:50 PM~11845324
> *c'mon, i know you got an answer. if you were building a cutlass with 8 batteries, what size hose and fittings and what gear would you run. i am trying to get an idea of how it works
> *



if it was a cutlass i would try 1/2 fittings to a #8 hose and then to 3/8 cylinders. with a #9 pumphead. then if it didnt work the way i felt it should i would change some things up. but its a trial and error process. what works for 1 cutlass may not work for the next


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

#9 = how many volts?

#11 = how many volts?


#13 = how many volts?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 12 2008, 07:58 PM~11845406
> *#9 = how many volts?
> 
> #11 = how many volts?
> ...



personally havent found any use for a #13 other than a paper weight. i ran one in my piston pump and then put in a #11 gear and the car did the same inches but did it faster than the #13. the #13 put more wear and tear on my motor and batteries than necessary.

the #9 pumphead i would say somewhere depending on application 8 batteries or less. #11 i would use on 8 batteries or more. FOR SINGLE PUMPS

double pump i would use 2 #9 pumphead on 7 to 8 batteries each pump and the #11 pumphead on 8 to 9 batteries each. and again it comes down to trial and error. the pumphead may not work as well with the rest of the setup. so ur back to trying things out


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin+Sep 30 2008, 05:23 PM~11741682-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 12 2008, 08:06 PM~11845480
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


like i said before. it all comes down to how u do the setup. what may work for some may not work for others


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Gears, coils, batteries, hoses, the vehicle.

Are all pump motors the same? How do they play a part of this equitation? Is there anything new and improved?

I forgot cylinders.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Oct 12 2008, 09:19 PM~11845603
> *Gears, coils, batteries, hoses, the vehicle.
> 
> Are all pump motors the same? How do they play a part of this equitation?  Is there anything new and improved?
> ...


motors with two post are the best/ one for the positive and one to ground. also you can check out eternal rollerz website and they show you how to build it. if you can get the old prestolite plus motors, then those ar the best.


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

Pressure and volume are the same with any fluid system. It's all relative, the greater pressure you want, the greater volume you need, the greater plumbing size you need and the greater power pushing the volume. Pressure is increased by plumbing size/volume and pump power. It's all relative as it all needs to increase in proportion.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Oct 12 2008, 08:19 PM~11845603
> *Gears, coils, batteries, hoses, the vehicle.
> 
> Are all pump motors the same? How do they play a part of this equitation?  Is there anything new and improved?
> ...



nope not all motors are the same. they vary in the RPM's they spin


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 12 2008, 08:21 PM~11845625
> *motors with two post are the best/ one for the positive and one to ground. also you can check out eternal rollerz website and they show you how to build it. if you can get the old prestolite plus motors, then those ar the best.
> *


this isnt very true. the dual post prestolite plus motors work nice with a good.. i wanted to give the saco pro motors a try, ive heard good things about them. however at the time i was lookin for a motor pro hopper was back ordered for 2 weeks out..

u can take a single post motor and creating ur own ground post. but its all in the components of the motor


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 12 2008, 10:26 PM~11846228
> *this isnt very true.  the dual post prestolite plus motors work nice with a good.. i wanted to give the saco pro motors a try, ive heard good things about them.  however at the time i was lookin for a motor pro hopper was back ordered for 2 weeks out..
> 
> u can take a single post motor and creating ur own ground post.  but its all in the components of the motor
> *


yea like four field and other stuff. prestolite plus is the most wanted motor for hoppers. it has the double post, heat band that goes around it. they are black which is better than chrome because chrome doesnt disipate heat well. if you have a prestolite plus built up with a bearing vented cap then you got probably the best motor.


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

taking notes :cheesy:


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Gotta put in my 2 cents.... Not that what I have to say is any different than what others have already posted...Just helps sometimes to hear it explained another way . the basic Idea is get that cylinder to lift quickly. A fat cylinder with a larger port is gonna require more volume to fill and empty making it not only slower to lift. But also slower to dump. To answer the question why they make the larger cylinders. Well, because people are buying them...alot of poeple are misunderstanding the purpose of larger ports on the pump plumbing and just jumping on the band wagon going large on everything. The large cylinders are usefull for thr rear to have a larger diameter rod to prevent bending. But for the front. The 3/8 port compitition style cylinders are the best choice. with the proper plumbing at the pump the comp cylinders are very fast acting.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

I feel that most people have a different veiw on what the differences and benifits to the volume and pressure settups are. This is mostly because we're a bunch of shade tree mechinics with excepetion of a MIT grad here or there  . Anyway, Both methods produce pressure. Pressure is the result of there being a resriction or blockage of some sort trapping the energy produced by the pump. This can be both good and bad. what you want is for the restriction and or blockage to be in the right place so that you get the most out of your pumps efforts.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

what bout 6 inch cylinders compared to 8s? is it better to run 6s?


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

I preffer the volume settup myself mostly because I understand it better and it makes more sense to me in all applications. My understaning on it is this. No restrictions . from the gear to the cylinders. I start with large ports at the block and downsize till it gets to the cylinder. The way is see it the volume of oil being pushed into a gradualy smaller space will make it move faster and faster down the line till it hits the cylinder at full force. The oil wont compress into the smaller space but it will speed up and basicly shoot into the cylinder lifting it quickly. This does two things. It activates the cylinder quickly and it uses less force at the pump. This is because you are using the volume to force the oil to the cylinder not the power of the pumpmotor and batteries. But the most important thing in this type of settup is that the cylinder port must be the smallest so there are no restrictions .


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 13 2008, 12:16 PM~11849906
> *what bout 6 inch cylinders compared to 8s? is it better to run 6s?
> *


 anything bigger than 6 up front is not really needed. Unless you have built the front to lft a little higher by doing a belly split and or supper extended the arms. But in those cases a full stack of coils is being used so even then its not neded.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Now the pressure settup.. My understanding is that you want to use a smaller gear and smaller plumbing. You want to start your hop and after a couple licks all your doing is keeping it going by small taps on the dump and pump. in this case your suspension is the reall power as it is in most hoppers. Timing and a real good front suspension is what will make or break hopping with the pressure settup. You basicly build up the pressure in the line and since the cylinder is only moving a couple inches you only need a quick tap of the switch to keep the momentum going. The higher the car goes the more energy will get stored in the coils on every bounce. While this can be true of the volume settup as well. Its been proven by some to be more effective and easier to control the other way raound. I believe this is mostly due to the accuaracy of the dump . Having the smaller lines and plumbing gives you more control over the volume the dump sees and makes it open and close more accuratly. Which is probly the most important part of hoping being that timing is everything.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Oct 13 2008, 01:51 PM~11849747
> *Gotta put in my 2 cents.... Not that what I have to say is any different than what others have already posted...Just helps sometimes to hear it explained another way . the basic Idea is get that cylinder to lift quickly. A fat cylinder with a larger port is gonna require more volume to fill and empty making it not only slower to lift. But also slower to dump. To answer the question why they make the larger cylinders.  Well, because people are buying them...alot of poeple are misunderstanding the purpose of larger ports on the pump plumbing and just jumping on the band wagon going large on everything. The large cylinders are usefull for thr rear to have a larger diameter rod to prevent bending. But for the front. The 3/8 port compitition style cylinders are the best choice. with the proper plumbing at the pump the comp cylinders are very fast acting.
> *


and you know this how? do you have a hopper?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 13 2008, 01:16 PM~11849906
> *what bout 6 inch cylinders compared to 8s? is it better to run 6s?
> *



some people like to run the 8's becuz you have more shaft still inside the casing versus the amount of shaft that would be left in the casing if u used a 6 inch cylinder. or some will stick a 6 inch cylinder inside the casing of a 8 inch....


----------



## Hit_Man (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 13 2008, 07:43 PM~11851879
> *some people like to run the 8's becuz you have more shaft still inside the casing versus the amount of shaft that would be left in the casing if u used a 6 inch cylinder.   or some will stick a 6 inch cylinder inside the casing of a 8 inch....
> *


thats some stanley staton stuff there.
stanley was hittin in the 50's with a 4" cylinder once just to prove a point. he told me the springs is what give you height, the cylinder just compresses the springs enough to create recoil.
the volume setup serious is talking about doesnt quite work like that, the gradual decrease in diameter does create more velocity but the line isnt empty to begin with. i do however think it is the best approach to a hop setup, as opposed to a large diameter port-fitting-hose then a smaller cylinder just for the fact that it should keep from blowing hose ends and cylinder bushings.


im still a noob at hydraulics though


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 13 2008, 12:49 PM~11849381
> *yea like four field and other stuff. prestolite plus is the most wanted motor for hoppers. it has the double post, heat band that goes around it. they are black which is better than chrome because chrome doesnt disipate heat well. if you have a prestolite plus built up with a bearing vented cap then you got probably the best motor.
> *



i've had the same 2 prestolite banded open end bearing cap tang key motors for about 6 years now, and never had trouble with one, i standing 3 wheel too, but at 48v. never even broke a key


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY+Oct 13 2008, 02:16 PM~11849906-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as for the front cylis i would only use what i needed. if you got two extra inches of cylinder not doing anything the you might as well go with 6's. i have never worked with 6's but that will be an option when i am building my heaven reacher.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Oct 13 2008, 05:51 PM~11849747
> *Gotta put in my 2 cents.... Not that what I have to say is any different than what others have already posted...Just helps sometimes to hear it explained another way . the basic Idea is get that cylinder to lift quickly. A fat cylinder with a larger port is gonna require more volume to fill and empty making it not only slower to lift. But also slower to dump. To answer the question why they make the larger cylinders.  Well, because people are buying them...alot of poeple are misunderstanding the purpose of larger ports on the pump plumbing and just jumping on the band wagon going large on everything. The large cylinders are usefull for thr rear to have a larger diameter rod to prevent bending. But for the front. The 3/8 port compitition style cylinders are the best choice. with the proper plumbing at the pump the comp cylinders are very fast acting.
> *


i gotta agree to an extent but with a larger bore cylinder it has a larger surface area on the piston .. 

other than that the whole pressure or volume .. they both go hand in hand you can have pressure with out volume and visa versa


----------



## 14#monte (Feb 15, 2008)

MAN IAM DIGGIN THIS SHIT :worship: U BIG DOGS KEEP BARKING :worship:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Oct 13 2008, 09:04 PM~11853238
> *i gotta agree to an extent but with a larger bore cylinder it has a larger surface area on the piston ..
> 
> other than that the whole pressure  or volume .. they both go hand in hand you can have pressure with out volume and visa versa
> *


the more the volume is, then the more the pressure needs to be. high pressure with big volume equals power


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 12 2008, 08:12 PM~11845042
> *the sidewinder pumps are nice
> *


this is the Elite 2000 nitraulic from Hi-low


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Oct 13 2008, 02:20 PM~11849933
> *I preffer the volume settup myself mostly because I understand it better and it makes more sense to me in all applications. My understaning on it is this. No restrictions . from the gear to the cylinders. I start with large ports at the block and downsize till it gets to the cylinder. The way is see it the volume of oil being pushed into a gradualy smaller space will make it move faster and faster down the line till it hits the cylinder at full force. The oil wont compress into the smaller space but it will speed up and basicly shoot into the cylinder lifting it quickly. This does two things. It activates the cylinder quickly and it uses less force at the pump. This is because you are using the volume to force the oil to the cylinder not the power of the pumpmotor and batteries. But the most important thing in this type of settup is that the cylinder port must be the smallest so there are no restrictions .
> *



thats what i was trying to accomplish with my shit...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Oct 13 2008, 08:04 PM~11853238
> *i gotta agree to an extent but with a larger bore cylinder it has a larger surface area on the piston ..
> 
> other than that the whole pressure  or volume .. they both go hand in hand you can have pressure with out volume and visa versa
> *


u can still get the 1/2 in port if u like just put a 1/2 to 3/8 jic fitting


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 13 2008, 09:49 PM~11853739
> *this is the Elite 2000 nitraulic from Hi-low
> *


 :cheesy:  
i got the same what car you puttin it on?


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

you have a 3/8" pressure port on the pump head. the ONLY variables to the pressure, volume, speed, torque, whatever you wanna talk about that the gear puts out, is the gearing of the head, and the speed and torque of the motor driving it. just ask yourself, how can a 3/8 pressure port pump head feed 2 1.75" pistons better than 2 1" pistons? the speed of the gear has to match everything in front of it and behind it.

wrong cylinder/plumbing is going to slow down a high gpm gear and bog the motor, just like trying to holeshot your mtnbike in 5th gear, gonna wear your legs out alot more and still wont be as fast as starting in first gear, until you change the 26" tire to a 12" (changing the load, or a different weight car)

I see alot of street cars running 60 volts or less running 9 or 11 gears. they shouldn't even be considering anything over an 8 in my factual opinion.they are just straining their motors. 

its all just theory tho, thats why one thing works in a guys cutty, and the same thing doesnt in another guys identical car, one small difference that throws the whole thing out of wack. you can take a group of men who write the guidlines for hydraulic industry knowledge, the ones who teach the courses,whatever and they cant explain how it works in car hopping sometimes, if you could equate everything out, it would be predictable,but theres too many variables to do that without some serious interest and financial backing.

I know I've had to make some random guesswork changes to setups to get results i wanted. its all fun to think about and discuss but it can drive you nuts. stock up on old parts teflon tape and oil rags. thats my plan this go around


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 13 2008, 11:01 PM~11855122
> *you have a 3/8" pressure port on the pump head. the ONLY variables to the pressure, volume, speed, torque, whatever you wanna talk about that the gear puts out, is the gearing of the head, and the speed and torque of the motor driving it. just ask yourself, how can a 3/8 pressure port pump head feed 2 1.75" pistons better than 2 1" pistons? the speed of the gear has to match everything in front of it and behind it.
> 
> wrong cylinder/plumbing is going to slow down a high gpm gear and bog the motor, just like trying to holeshot your mtnbike in 5th gear, gonna wear your legs out alot more and still wont be as fast as starting in first gear, until you change the 26" tire to a 12" (changing the load, or a different weight car)
> ...


haha so true. thats why it sucks to play the hunt and peck game when building a car to hop. u have to spend some good money to try different coils, different pumpuheads, different plumbing and all that in each combonation


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

I've always wondered about aeration. Industrial tanks and even your own cars oil pan have baffles. 

Getting all the air out counts. But how to reduce the aeration? I was thinking Argon gas instead of other gases in the oil tank.

Maybe it's just a minor issue...

BTW, how do you know you have removed all the air in your system?

And it's good to see some thinkers here on LIL once in awhile, instead all of that aircraft talk. 

Anyone seen or heard from BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS ? Dudes post made a lot of sense.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm too busy hitting the switch to see if my repairs/ideas are going to work, instead of taking the time to vacuum out the system. 

Plus with a piston pump, I suspect some air does pass the o-rings.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Oct 13 2008, 11:58 PM~11855496
> *I'm too busy hitting the switch to see if my repairs/ideas are going to work, instead of taking the time to vacuum out the system.
> 
> Plus with a piston pump, I suspect some air does pass the o-rings.
> *



i too would assume some air may be residual in a setup. ive been told not only do u need to bleed the lines, but u should also hold the dump on ur pump and cycle the fluid thru while the dump is held open to bleed the return line as well. but then after u use ur piston to push on the oil side, i would tend to beleive that once u get solid oil thru the top of the filler cap that the air has been pushed out


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2+Oct 12 2008, 05:13 PM~11844174-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i dint waste my time looking through this complete topic.

but homie you have no clue.... you ask questions AND give advice on the same shit... like in the other topic you said... number 8 hose is a must if you wanna hop.............. well your wrong. and i am still waiting on you to explain


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

OK, FOR EVERYONE WHO THINKS THAT 3/8'S IS WHAT YOU NEED TO HOP, THEN WHY DONT YOU USE 3/8 PRESSURE PORT TO 3/8'S LINES TO 3/8 CYLINDERS ALL COMING FROM A 3/8 PUMPHEAD. IF 3/8 HAS SO MUCH PRESSURE THEN LETS SEE YOUR CAR HOP WITH IT! :cheesy:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 14 2008, 05:17 AM~11856244
> *i dint waste my time looking through this complete topic.
> 
> but homie you have no clue.... you ask questions AND give advice on the same shit... like in the other topic you said... number 8 hose is a must if you wanna hop.............. well your wrong. and i am still waiting on you to explain
> *


WHY DONT YOU EXPLAIN WHAT YOU NEED TO HOP AND LET EVERYONE ELSE BE THE JUDGE, AND IF YOU DONT THEN DONT ASK ME :cheesy:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Oct 14 2008, 12:58 AM~11855496
> *I'm too busy hitting the switch to see if my repairs/ideas are going to work, instead of taking the time to vacuum out the system.
> 
> Plus with a piston pump, I suspect some air does pass the o-rings.
> *


DO YOU FILL YOUR PISTON PUMP WITH AIR WITH THE FRONT END LOCKED UP OR DOWN?


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Oct 14 2008, 12:54 AM~11855476
> *I've always wondered about aeration. Industrial tanks and even your own cars oil pan have baffles.
> 
> Getting all the air out counts. But how to reduce the aeration?  I was thinking Argon gas instead of other gases in the oil tank.
> ...


I WOULD SAY PUT YOUR PUMP ON LOW VOLTAGE AND PUMP IT THROUGHT THE HOSES INTO A CONTAINER


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 14 2008, 10:14 AM~11857112
> *OK, FOR EVERYONE WHO THINKS THAT 3/8'S IS WHAT YOU NEED TO HOP, THEN WHY DONT YOU USE 3/8 PRESSURE PORT TO 3/8'S LINES TO 3/8 CYLINDERS ALL COMING FROM A 3/8 PUMPHEAD. IF 3/8 HAS SO MUCH PRESSURE THEN LETS SEE YOUR CAR HOP WITH IT! :cheesy:
> *


:uh: well here is the car. i will not post the setup pictures, but its been out for a while everyone who hops competitively has seen it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2+Oct 14 2008, 10:16 AM~11857132-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


up.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

KNOWBODY WILL BELIEVE IT TILL WE SEE THE SETUP


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 14 2008, 02:35 PM~11857242
> *:uh:  well here is the car. i will not post the setup pictures, but its been out for a while everyone who hops competitively has seen it.
> 
> 
> ...


is that you ?. did you change your screen name?

i seen that car workin at car casper there a few years back


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2+Oct 14 2008, 10:39 AM~11857264-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats my homie chris 64. i ant seen him on here in a minute, but i think his screen is cm1964.


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

Sorry no pics for the haters. But Tommy is correct 3/8s ports #8 hoses, 8" cylinders, on the bumper at 56" 4 yrs ago. changed the pivot point and maxed it out in the 60's before I broke the frame in half. I have two 1" port blocks ready to go but never had the chance to put them in. I think people are trying to hard to figure this out. The only thing I can tell you is KISS. Keep It Simple Stupid. You guys are trying way to hard to re-invent the wheel. The technology is in the pumps now that you dont need a whole lot of thought. I dont care what car you have, buy two pumps, preferably pitbull pumps, run 8+ batts, get an adex, and swing it. Make changes from there. Every car is different, and they will act different, with the same equipment. If your still having trouble give me a call maybe I'll come out of retirement and build you a hopper. 
late
Chris


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Oct 14 2008, 02:20 PM~11859191
> *Sorry no pics for the haters.  But Tommy is correct 3/8s ports #8 hoses, 8" cylinders,  on the bumper at 56" 4 yrs ago.  changed the pivot point and maxed it out in the 60's before I broke the frame in half.  I have two  1" port blocks ready to go but never had the chance to put them in.  I think people are trying to hard to figure this out.  The only thing I can tell you is KISS.  Keep It Simple Stupid.  You guys are trying way to hard to re-invent the wheel. The technology is in the pumps now that you dont need a whole lot of thought.  I dont care what car you have, buy two pumps, preferably pitbull pumps,  run 8+ batts, get an adex, and swing it. Make changes from there.  Every car is different, and they will act different, with the same equipment.  If your still having trouble give me a call maybe I'll come out of retirement and build you a hopper.
> late
> Chris
> *


get off your ass fool. them blocks have been there for what? 5 years :cheesy: 

just playin, i say leave what you got, fix that perch and come out swangin :cheesy:


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

nah too much stuff going on in life. Im more in to the boating scene up here on lake erie. However I did finally start up the impala, after 2 yrs and roll it down the street. I'm starting to get back into the lowrider scene. After all am back on the forums again! probably start rebuilding the impala in a yr or two. Gonna do a Ohio State University theme car. Everything new but the vin. New frame, qtrs, fenders, interior. Maybe leave the old school pumps for the haters.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Oct 14 2008, 03:15 PM~11859736
> *nah too much stuff going on in life.  Im more in to the boating scene up here on lake erie.  However I did finally start up the impala, after 2 yrs and roll it down the street.  I'm starting to get back into the lowrider scene.  After all am back on the forums again!  probably start rebuilding the impala in a yr or two.  Gonna do a Ohio State University theme car.  Everything new but the vin.  New frame, qtrs, fenders, interior.  Maybe leave the old school pumps for the haters.
> *


  do your thing... everyone who knows shit about hopping knows whats up.


:thumbsup: does your chairs and cooler still smell like pitbull piss?

:roflmao: sorry i had to go there :cheesy:


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

yep, However I have taken lemons and made lemonade. I had a couple of backing plates made up with a pitbull pissing on some chairs (big seller) People are dying to get them.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Are we talking about single pump or multi pump? 

I think two 3/8" (#6) hoses is what is used. I was going to buy two #8 hoses to the front, but Ron at BMH said two #6 were better. I'd like to see the difference on the same car the same day. I have to get my car completely setup, so I never know how I would rate among you real hoppers. But I got some ideas no one has posted beside little old me. 

SeriousHydros, has some good post, AndrewH has some good reading. Seems the top dogs are not saying too much. 

So has anyone heard from BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Oct 14 2008, 06:03 PM~11861517
> *Are we talking about single pump or multi pump?
> 
> I think two 3/8" (#6) hoses is what is used.  I was going to buy two #8 hoses to the front, but Ron at BMH said two #6 were better. I'd like to see the difference on the same car the same day. I have to get my car completely setup, so I never know how I would rate among you real hoppers. But I got some ideas no one has posted beside little old me.
> ...


there is just more to it, on #9's my double hit good with #6. with #13's it hit better with #8's and big bore cylinders, but that was just at 72 volt and higher, on lower volts the #9 heads and #6 hoses was always better single or double. but its like Chris said, a lot of people REALLY over think there selves when it comes to hopping. 
its just a matter of using what is compatible and plumbing to that.

example. the caddy i have for sale is 72 to the nose with a #13head one inch block check and fittings and #6 hoses, never tried hopping it, but that's not a hopping setup, gets up with one tap though. ... the rear is a #13 at 24 volts (two pumps) all half inch plumbing #8 hoses. its fast, everyone swears its at least 48. till i pop the trunk. 


its all about using what you have CORRECTLY


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Good info,

I have a mess of different motors, gears, cylinders and hoses, all new, just waiting to experiment different combos with. First the basics, then the tweaking, if needed. 

The number one thing that I don't see in a lot of topics is who uses what motors. It almost appears that motors don't matter, any known name will work. T

I know Hitachi motors are useless with more than 48 volts.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 14 2008, 09:14 AM~11857112
> *OK, FOR EVERYONE WHO THINKS THAT 3/8'S IS WHAT YOU NEED TO HOP, THEN WHY DONT YOU USE 3/8 PRESSURE PORT TO 3/8'S LINES TO 3/8 CYLINDERS ALL COMING FROM A 3/8 PUMPHEAD. IF 3/8 HAS SO MUCH PRESSURE THEN LETS SEE YOUR CAR HOP WITH IT! :cheesy:
> *


 because every surface change causes a resistance (which doesnt build pressure!), its better to have a 3/8" pumphead pushing oil past itself rather than squeezing against fitting junctions. its easier to ride a bike up a wheelchair ramp than it is the stairs. 

but I've build several low power setups with all 3/8's plumbing and it gets up that way


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Way too much thinking going on ......... 




All you need is 1/4'' hoses & as many 90 degree fittings as possible. haha








There is NO REASON that a 1/2 ported pump with a #9 on 84 volts 3.5 ton or better springs, in any 8 cylinder car with 10 batteries cant do over 40'' ...


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Working pressure vs. Spike pressure ??




You guys need to look at your systems as a whole -- From the type of vehicle , Weight in rear vs front of car , the components used , Spring weight , what # pumpheads @ what voltage , ect ect.................


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 14 2008, 06:14 PM~11861619
> *there is just more to it, on #9's my double hit good with #6. with #13's it hit better with #8's and big bore cylinders, but that was just at 72 volt and higher, on lower volts the #9 heads and #6 hoses was always better single or double.  but its like Chris said, a lot of people REALLY over think there selves when it comes to hopping.
> its just a matter of using what is compatible and plumbing to that.
> 
> ...


i got 48v, and with 2 taps the front is up hard, and i dont even have shutoffs for my accumulators ( no i dont try to hop on my accumulators ) but before i had them, one tap and it was locked up. now im not trying to have a crazy hopper, but i dont want a fucking chipper. i think 3 inches was my highest hop. you think i should go down to a number 9? i posted pics of my setup allready on this topic.


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

hey rudy i see you


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 14 2008, 08:35 AM~11857242
> *:uh:  well here is the car. i will not post the setup pictures, but its been out for a while everyone who hops competitively has seen it.
> 
> 
> ...





Your right about overdoing it on hose sizes....... 

I do some odd chit in my rides --I have (2) #8 hoses running to the front of my linc Navigator on 36volts to a 1/2 ported block running a #6 pumphead.......

I feel that having this relieves some working stress & it allows me to go for a long time without wearing my batteries down ...... I would rather run this in the front than a set of #6 hoses up front with a #8 or larger pumphead up front on the same voltage........



I also believe that you need to go thru combos of plumbing until you get it right but,, going too big right off the gate is more costly ...... If im not mistaken - I think a dual wire #6 hose holds a few thousand more pounds of spike pressure & a few hundred more pounds of working pressure vs. a #8 .......??? 

Im not at home so ,,I cant check quick 








Anyways ,,,, I appreciate the Help Classic - The stuff we got still doing good & were getting close to painting the belly of the car & the frame here real soon - More pics of that soon to be posted up in Shi'waa'boo's thread....


Man ,,, I love that Impala above -- Reminds me of mine back in 2003 or so ..... I had a wishbone , 16 batteries , #9 PH piston on 120 volts thru a single 1/2'' line with a Yblock up front , (2) #6 hoses to 1/2'' cylinders , 20'' strokes / 5 tons in rear & 3.5 tons up front .


----------



## totalkaos (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Oct 14 2008, 06:51 PM~11863307
> *hey rudy i see you
> *


hello buddy


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 14 2008, 11:28 AM~11857587
> *nobody gives a fuck what you believe homie.... it is what it is. 100's of people heve seen this setup and the car work.... take it or leave it, it is what it is
> thats my homie chris 64.  i ant seen him on here in a minute, but i think his screen is cm1964.
> *


alright i believe you now, but that set up was on a impala with a big trunk for different weight displacement, so that same setup probably wont work on a cutlass. what do you think?


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

^^^Dude if you install it right any of it will work, so do that, then change it up, then figure out works best for you. :0


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 14 2008, 08:14 AM~11857112
> *OK, FOR EVERYONE WHO THINKS THAT 3/8'S IS WHAT YOU NEED TO HOP, THEN WHY DONT YOU USE 3/8 PRESSURE PORT TO 3/8'S LINES TO 3/8 CYLINDERS ALL COMING FROM A 3/8 PUMPHEAD. IF 3/8 HAS SO MUCH PRESSURE THEN LETS SEE YOUR CAR HOP WITH IT! :cheesy:
> *


 You would be suprised how many people got big inches with # 6 plumbing and #6 fenner gears.... It realy has little to do with the amount of "pressure" you got. You seem to be putting everything on the pump like its gonna magicly make your car explode off the ground and do 60 " in one click cuz you have the perfectly dialed in pump and plumbing. The hop has way more to do with the suspension than the pump. Well put together system gives the switch man the reaction time and accuracy he needs to keep the car going . If you realy watch a hop or no,,, if you get a chance to. Watch two poeple hop the same car. One a good switchman the other not so good. You will see how no matter how powerfull the settup is the better switchman will keep hitting the sweet spot that will send the car effortlessly into the air. while the not so good switchman will keep losing momentum or hitting the crossmember on the ground and end up having to fight to keep the car going


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 13 2008, 04:40 PM~11851855
> *and you know this how? do you have  a hopper?
> *


No I dont... :tears: YET   But built a few for others or participated in builds or rebulit settups so they would hop...what I have is a 15 year long *obsession*
with hydraulics. So I've either learned through trial and error, books,checking out others work or just knowing when to shut up and listen... For some reason anything I've tried to build for myself never gets completed and either gets sold or sits here forever :uh:


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Oct 14 2008, 08:29 PM~11864560
> *^^^Dude if you install it right any of it will work, so do that, then change it up, then figure out works best for you. :0
> *


Best advise in this whole topic..... no matter what you start off with..Your gonna have to make changes as you go to get the results you want.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+Oct 14 2008, 08:40 PM~11863190-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thats the key!!! when hopping on about any hose if you wrap your hand around the hose as the system starts building pressure you can feel it swell.............. and i did say "ABOUT" any hose :cheesy: and i will leave that alone



> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 14 2008, 09:31 PM~11863799
> *alright i believe you now, but that set up was on a impala with a big trunk for different weight displacement, so that same setup probably wont work on a cutlass. what do you think?
> *


i dont think homie, sorry i just roll with the flow :cheesy:


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 14 2008, 08:31 PM~11863799
> *alright i believe you now, but that set up was on a impala with a big trunk for different weight displacement, so that same setup probably wont work on a cutlass. what do you think?
> *



Sorry homie it does work on any setup. Brent from pitbull had the exact same setup on his monte at the same time I was comming up and he was on the bumper in the high 50's. I believe the first time I met Brent was in 98' or 99, and he had a similar set up. Then in 2001 I started running doubles.


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Oct 15 2008, 12:29 AM~11866798
> *Best advise in this whole topic..... no matter what you start off with..Your gonna have to make changes as you go to get the results you want.
> *


how come some of you are getting and others are not. These same threads have been going on for years about hopping. Obviously many people have many different ideas about what makes a car hop. Of course nobody will just give you all the knowledge to build a hopper, you have to earn it. Although things have become simplified with greater technology there is still trial and error. The best thing to do is test what works. What works for me or Tommy might not have the best result on someone elses car. Everyone here should have a baseline to start on. If your going to go Lowrider rules or building a street car follow the rules. Its a good place to start as far as batts and rack material. Get yourself some large ported pumps, #8 hose, an ADEX, some double pole prestolites (or something else that can handle high voltage) and start building. The golden rule!!!! Now gather around rookies! *only change one thing at a time.* Yep thats it. simple huh? Too many of you want to change pump heads and hoses, just because so and so said that a #9 works best with #6 hose. No! It might, but why risk sending yourself back to square one?
I know if I swapped out my blocks right now the impala would be on the bumper in the high 70's, never any need for a piston. Those pump heads put out so much psi that the plumbing gets red hot. This would be eliminated by keeping the same size hose and going with larger ports. It would just be easier on all the parts. But It is kind of cool when you hit the hopping pits with some old school pumps, and come out on top. At Indy in 2006 nobody could believe what the car did and the what was in the trunk. Its cool, everyone is soooo paranoid about what they have and someone will bite their style or setup. I just leave everything open. I got competitors all over, under, the car trying to check out the lock up or how low it lays and why the damn thing still hops on old shit.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Oct 15 2008, 06:20 AM~11867676
> *how come some of you are getting and others are not.  These same threads have been going on for years about hopping.  Obviously many people have many different ideas about what makes a car hop.  Of course nobody will just give you all the knowledge to build a hopper, you have to earn it.  Although things have become simplified with greater technology there is still trial and error.  The best thing to do is test what works. What works for me or Tommy might not have the best result on someone elses car.  Everyone here should have a baseline to start on.  If your going to go Lowrider rules or building a street car follow the rules. Its a good place to start as far as batts and rack material.  Get yourself some large ported pumps, #8 hose, an ADEX, some double pole prestolites (or something else that can handle high voltage) and start building.  The golden rule!!!!  Now gather around rookies! only change one thing at a time.  Yep thats it. simple huh?  Too many of you want to change pump heads and hoses, just because so and so said that a #9 works best with #6 hose.  No! It might, but why risk sending yourself back to square one?
> I know if I swapped out my blocks right now the impala would be on the bumper in the high 70's, never any need for a piston.  Those pump heads put out so much psi that the plumbing gets red hot.  This would be eliminated by keeping the same size hose and going with larger ports.  It would just be easier on all the parts.  But It is kind of cool when you hit the hopping pits with some old school pumps, and come out on top.  At Indy in 2006 nobody could believe what the car did and the what was in the trunk.  Its cool,  everyone is soooo paranoid about what they have and someone will bite their style or setup.  I just leave everything open.  I got competitors all over, under, the car trying to check out the lock up or how low it lays and why the damn thing still hops on old shit.
> *


lol, and this is true.... turn the lights out and watch them glow :cheesy:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 15 2008, 05:00 AM~11867593
> *i would run #9's on the lower voltage,  that will give you a good starting point
> :0  thats the key!!! when hopping on about any hose if you wrap your hand around the hose as the system starts building pressure you can feel it swell.............. and i did say "ABOUT" any hose  :cheesy:  and i will leave that alone
> i dont think homie, sorry i just roll with the flow  :cheesy:
> *



even with the way my setup is plumbed?


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Oct 15 2008, 07:19 AM~11867783
> *even with the way my setup is plumbed?
> *


to be honest i dint go back through the topic. i just poked my head in and threw out my 2 cents.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Oct 14 2008, 06:52 PM~11863324
> *Man ,,, I love that Impala above -- Reminds me of mine back in 2003 or so ..... I had a wishbone , 16 batteries , #9 PH piston on 120 volts thru a single 1/2'' line with a Yblock up front , (2) #6 hoses to 1/2'' cylinders , 20'' strokes / 5 tons in rear & 3.5 tons up front .
> 
> 
> *


How many inches was that good for? :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Oct 15 2008, 09:27 AM~11868233
> *How many inches was that good for? :dunno:
> *


mid 70's


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 15 2008, 07:42 AM~11868312
> *mid 70's
> *


  I'm thinking of trying a #9


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Oct 15 2008, 04:20 AM~11867676
> *how come some of you are getting and others are not.  These same threads have been going on for years about hopping.  Obviously many people have many different ideas about what makes a car hop.  Of course nobody will just give you all the knowledge to build a hopper, you have to earn it.  Although things have become simplified with greater technology there is still trial and error.  The best thing to do is test what works. What works for me or Tommy might not have the best result on someone elses car.  Everyone here should have a baseline to start on.  If your going to go Lowrider rules or building a street car follow the rules. Its a good place to start as far as batts and rack material.  Get yourself some large ported pumps, #8 hose, an ADEX, some double pole prestolites (or something else that can handle high voltage) and start building.  The golden rule!!!!  Now gather around rookies! only change one thing at a time. </span> </span>Yep thats it. simple huh?  Too many of you want to change pump heads and hoses, just because so and so said that a #9 works best with #6 hose.  No! It might, but why risk sending yourself back to square one?
> I know if I swapped out my blocks right now the impala would be on the bumper in the high 70's, never any need for a piston.  Those pump heads put out so much psi that the plumbing gets red hot.  This would be eliminated by keeping the same size hose and going with larger ports.  It would just be easier on all the parts.  But It is kind of cool when you hit the hopping pits with some old school pumps, and come out on top.  At Indy in 2006 nobody could believe what the car did and the what was in the trunk.  Its cool,  everyone is soooo paranoid about what they have and someone will bite their style or setup.  I just leave everything open.  I got competitors all over, under, the car trying to check out the lock up or how low it lays and why the damn thing still hops on old shit.
> *




Now that is is the best advise..... 

There is really no magic combo that gets instant results. Even if there is. things will still have to be adjusted for the best results. Those with more experiance just fall back on what they know has work for them in the past and then go from there. The biggest difference with having that experiance. Is that person will recognize exactly what adjustments need to be made as soon as they see the way the car and settup reacts or atleast know where to start tweeking. Just like <span style=\'color:blue\'> cm1964 just said. only do one change at a time. Then you'll know right away if what you changed has helped or not


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Man ,I need to get back to work on my shyt.. just talking about shit on here bugs me ..


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Oct 14 2008, 10:29 PM~11864560
> *^^^Dude if you install it right any of it will work, so do that, then change it up, then figure out works best for you. :0
> *


thats the thing, i dont want to try different things out, i want to get it right the first time


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 15 2008, 11:10 AM~11869727
> *thats the thing, i dont want to try different things out, i want to get it right the first time
> *


Good luck!


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 15 2008, 12:10 PM~11869727
> *thats the thing, i dont want to try different things out, i want to get it right the first time
> *




Two pumps to the nose, 14 batts, large plumbing, adex dump, prestolite double pole motors spliting 120v, you'll be on the bumper all day everyday. Its simple. Stop trying to piece it together. Order the whole deal at once, and be done. Dont get some booty batteries either. Get some nice batts, ones that will last. If you cant hop after that then go try another sport.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 15 2008, 02:10 PM~11869727
> *thats the thing, i dont want to try different things out, i want to get it right the first time
> *



Then do like everybody else and put in work and use trial and error.  It is part of the hopping game.


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 15 2008, 12:41 PM~11869989
> *Then do like everybody else and put in work and use trial and error.    It is part of the hopping game.
> *



true


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Oct 15 2008, 11:33 AM~11869926
> *Two pumps to the nose,  14 batts, large plumbing, adex dump, prestolite double pole motors spliting 120v,  you'll be on the bumper all day everyday.  Its simple.  Stop trying to piece it together.  Order the whole deal at once, and be done.  Dont get some booty batteries either.  Get some nice batts, ones that will last.  If you cant hop after that then go try another sport.
> *


 The whole thing is. Even if he gets all this dont mean he can make it work right of the bat. But, your absolutely right.. quit dick'n around and just do it already. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964+Oct 15 2008, 01:33 PM~11869926-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is true chris................he may need a swich bitch like you to hit his switch. wander if ronnie travels????????? :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 15 2008, 01:10 PM~11869727
> *thats the thing, i dont want to try different things out, i want to get it right the first time
> *


this has got to be the dumbest shit ever post...............


what a fucked up attitude. " i don't wanna try, i just wanna have everything handed to me"

this is pretty much what this country of entertainment tonight, celebrity nuttswinging, jock sniffing dipshits think now days.

do you have a grandfather? sit down and talk to him, and let him tell you about a time the American man was just to damn proud to beg and ask for free shit. he went out and by god worked for it. AT ALL COST. this interweb has fried you kids mind..................... free shit...hahahahahahah :angry:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 15 2008, 03:36 PM~11871640
> *this has got to be the dumbest shit ever post...............
> what a fucked up attitude. " i don't wanna try, i just wanna have everything handed to me"
> 
> ...



I'M SORRY WAS TALKIN ????????


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

GODS SON IF YOU WANT A CAR TO HOP THE BEST BET FOR YOU IS JUST TO BRING IT TO ME I'M THE CLOSEST ONE TO YOU THAT KNOW'S SHIT 

WHAT KIND OF CAR YOU GOT I'LL GIVE YOU A PRICE 

FOR ALITTLE EXTRA I'LL GET TOMMY IN ON THE BUILD 
AINT THAT RIGHT :biggrin: 


I DON'T THINK IF YOU HAD EVERYTHING THAT YOU NEED YOU COULD MAKE IT HIT & IF IT DID YOU COULDN'T HIT THE SWITCH

SORRY DON'T MEAN TO BE A DICK BUT IT'S THE TRUTH


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin+Oct 15 2008, 04:48 PM~11871766-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn straight.......... LETS DO WORK SON!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by classic customs+Oct 15 2008, 05:00 AM~11867593-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



here u go


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

idk if u know who bryan levesque is, but he did the setup. it has a number 11 gear. marzocchi. im currently running 4 batts for now because its a daily, and i used to run 72 volts to the nose, and it still never hopped more than 3 or 4 inches. and i know im not bad at the switch cuz i hopped a friends car and almost had it on the bumper. and that bitch had 2 to the nose both with super 16's and 2 banks of 48v... even gas hopping it my lac chips...


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Oct 15 2008, 05:29 PM~11872161
> *here u go
> 
> 
> ...


what the heck is that gold looking cap?


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+Oct 15 2008, 05:32 PM~11872185-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he is just doing a little filtration :0


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Oct 15 2008, 05:29 PM~11872161
> *here u go
> 
> 
> ...


looks like your cylinder cofiguration is kinda screwy to


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

Wow your trying to go more old school then me!!! Single pump T'ed off with two lines and two dumps? I dont mess with singles that much however you might want to simplify your set up. Get yourself an new pump head and start running 72+ volts to the motor. Say goodby to those filters, and please purchase an Adex. I cant tell you enough how much difference just one Adex will make.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Oct 15 2008, 10:51 AM~11869580
> *Now that is is the best advise.....
> 
> There is really no magic combo that gets instant results. Even if there is. things will still have to be adjusted for the best results. Those with more experiance just fall back on what they know has work for them in the past and then go from there. The biggest difference with having that experiance. Is that person will recognize exactly what adjustments need to be made as soon as they see the way the car and settup reacts or atleast know where to start tweeking. Just like  cm1964 just said. only do one change at a time. Then you'll know right away if what you changed has helped or not
> *


i like this response... ive been out of hopping for about 6 years but when i get my hopper going im going with what i know. never used a piston so im going with the same setup that worked in my last car and making changes from there...

also like some have stated, being good on the switch is very importaint... having an adex will help a lot. and get good batteries


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 15 2008, 03:28 PM~11871564
> *this is true chris................he may need a swich bitch like you to hit his switch. wander if ronnie travels????????? :0  :cheesy:
> *




Hey easy there fella. I am good on the switch to about 45"-50" after that I am just too white. Thats why I have to bring in my dark skinned brotha from c-bus. Yes Ronnie does travel, but it comes at a price. I'll pimp him out if anyone is interested in his services. :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2+Oct 15 2008, 06:38 PM~11873099-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the only reason why i went with 2 dumps is because i didnt want fluid transfer while driving. if i get serious about hopping it again, the filters and accumulators will get taken off... one day i will be able to afford an adex. maybe when i get one of those ill try again!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Oct 16 2008, 06:14 AM~11878830
> *Hey easy there fella.  I am good on the switch to about 45"-50" after that I am just too white.  Thats why I have to bring in my dark skinned  brotha from c-bus.  Yes Ronnie does travel, but it comes at a price.  I'll pimp him out if anyone is interested in his services.  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 15 2008, 05:36 PM~11871640
> *this has got to be the dumbest shit ever post...............
> what a fucked up attitude. " i don't wanna try, i just wanna have everything handed to me"
> 
> ...


I agree with you ......but why the fk you got to bring me in this :angry: :angry:


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 16 2008, 11:51 AM~11880680
> *I agree with you ......but why the fk you got to bring me in this :angry:  :angry:
> *


lol. your build came to mind when i was typing that :cheesy:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Oct 15 2008, 11:53 AM~11869599
> *Man ,I need to get back to work on my shyt.. just talking about shit on here bugs me ..
> *


me too. now get back to it lol. im waiting to see


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Oct 14 2008, 07:03 PM~11861517
> *Are we talking about single pump or multi pump?
> 
> I think two 3/8" (#6) hoses is what is used.  I was going to buy two #8 hoses to the front, but Ron at BMH said two #6 were better. I'd like to see the difference on the same car the same day. I have to get my car completely setup, so I never know how I would rate among you real hoppers. But I got some ideas no one has posted beside little old me.
> ...



i havent heard that name in a few years.......last i talked to him he just gave up for a while


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 15 2008, 02:36 PM~11871640
> *this has got to be the dumbest shit ever post...............
> what a fucked up attitude. " i don't wanna try, i just wanna have everything handed to me"
> 
> ...


I just saw your avatar, oh shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Over-rated, you're killin' me...although it WAS said in that one topic acouple weeks back, LOL...WoW!!!

Yes "CC," what I tell my kids all the time. They want to "get paid" first and work "alittle" later. My usual response is "the back of my hand," and don't bring that attitude here anymore. Way to "blow 'em out," "CC."


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

you are a fool if you just jump into something you know nothing about. i am gathering as much info as i can and then going from there. first you figure out what you need to build a house, then you go and buy it and then you build it, its the same way with installing hydraulics.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jimmy C_@Oct 16 2008, 07:18 PM~11886390
> *I just saw your avatar, oh shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Over-rated, you're killin' me...although it WAS said in that one topic acouple weeks back, LOL...WoW!!!
> 
> Yes "CC," what I tell my kids all the time.  They want to "get paid" first and work "alittle" later.  My usual response is "the back of my hand," and don't bring that attitude here anymore.  Way to "blow 'em out,"  "CC."
> *



don't listen to that bullshit the most work he does is walk to the mail box 
to get his food stamps :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


oh bring your ass this weekend we got work to do :biggrin:


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 16 2008, 06:42 PM~11886652
> *you are a fool if you just jump into something you know nothing about. i am gathering as much info as i can and then going from there. first you figure out what you need to build a house, then you go and buy it and then you build it, its the same way with installing hydraulics.
> *


 You gotta decide to stop testing the waters and just say fuck it and dive in head first.... Come on in man the waters fine :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Oct 16 2008, 11:39 PM~11889337
> *You gotta decide to stop testing the waters and just say fuck it and dive in head first.... Come on in man the waters fine :biggrin:
> *



hell by the time he gets up to start building he will be a year if not 2 years behind us and will still be tryin to catch up. he needs to just put the pumps and batteries and shit in the car and just start somewhere


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jimmy C_@Oct 16 2008, 08:18 PM~11886390
> *I just saw your avatar, oh shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Over-rated, you're killin' me...although it WAS said in that one topic acouple weeks back, LOL...WoW!!!
> 
> Yes "CC," what I tell my kids all the time.  They want to "get paid" first and work "alittle" later.  My usual response is "the back of my hand," and don't bring that attitude here anymore.  Way to "blow 'em out,"  "CC."
> *


  :cheesy: 




> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Oct 16 2008, 09:28 PM~11887145
> *don't listen to that bullshit the most work he does is walk to the mail box
> to get his food stamps  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> oh bring your ass this weekend we got work to do  :biggrin:
> *


 i cant man. there giving out free cheese at the salvation army. you know i ant gonna miss that shit.

call a cracker... you ant told me how much of a retard i am for missing vegas yet. :angry:


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Oct 16 2008, 10:39 PM~11889337
> *You gotta decide to stop testing the waters and just say fuck it and dive in head first.... Come on in man the waters fine :biggrin:
> *


 It really is true though. You can get all the schooling and gather all the info in the world, but there is nothing like "EXPERIENCE." You know yourself, when in college, everything is set up to work on paper. Then you hit the real world, and you get the "rude awakening." LOL This is something you tell "GrassHopper" in Kung Fu. LOL. Like Budda told that guy who said he had discovered the true knowledge/wisdom of life through numbers, "See me in twenty years." LOL


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

If you just read the posts everything is there for. It has been said many times that no matter what you build your gonna have to tweak the system a bit. Just sack up and build it. I'll go thruough it one more time. 2 pumps to the nose, #8 hoses, prestolite double pole motors running 72v+, 1 adex dump= 50+ inches in any car. That would be a good start if I was building another hopper. You can then tweak it from there.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Oct 17 2008, 09:30 AM~11890813
> *If you just read the posts everything is there for.  It has been said many times that no matter what you build your gonna have to tweak the system a bit.  Just sack up and build it.  I'll go thruough it one more time.  2 pumps to the nose, #8 hoses, prestolite double pole motors running 72v+, 1 adex dump= 50+ inches in any car.  That would be a good start if I was building another hopper.  You can then tweak it from there.
> *


 :0 and my first "tweak" would be to throw those #8 hoses away change the motors and change up the voltage :cheesy:


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

why you gotta question me?


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 12 2008, 07:40 PM~11845246
> *think about it like this.  u have 3 gears on a shaft.  each gear larger than the other.  now if u turned each gear the smallest gear would make more revolutions in 1 minute than the next.
> *


yup. I had a #9 and when I switched to #7 I noticed a big difference on 48V.


----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 14 2008, 11:35 AM~11857242
> *:uh:  well here is the car. i will not post the setup pictures, but its been out for a while everyone who hops competitively has seen it.
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: it sure gets up and we was at casper with you 2 years ago :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964+Oct 17 2008, 10:32 AM~11891257-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 12 2008, 01:12 PM~11843174
> *with. a car is heavy.... more fluid running to the cylinder to push up the car the better. if you have a high pressure pump then you want to push as much fluid as you can to lift a heavy car. the smaller the hose or fittings will restrict the flow and in turn will struggle more to lift up the car. i believe that one inch ports with 1 in. checks to 1/2 inch ported cylis will be the best and i think that is what i am going with.
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: WTF


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 16 2008, 08:42 PM~11886652
> *you are a fool if you just jump into something you know nothing about. i am gathering as much info as i can and then going from there. first you figure out what you need to build a house, then you go and buy it and then you build it, its the same way with installing hydraulics.
> *


So what did the first man to ever build a house do? Who did he ask for advise? Which home Depot did he buy materials from? 

It's foolish to believe others before ever trying to find the answers for yourself. Don't talk about it, be about it. I will ask questions only after my many attempts do not yield the results I'm after.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks like the free advise you seek is somewhat limited.

*$$$ *








And lots of it, if all else fails...


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Just like building race cars. You dont just ask around and get every hot trick or tip and go get the fastest times.. It takes time to learn just what adjustments are needed . Advise is only gonna get you so far.


----------

